# Iberital spontaneous too fine grind



## PeeJayBee (May 25, 2020)

Hi all, new fella etc. Hoping for some niche knowledge.

I'm getting way too fine grind from my ic2(?) standard happy donkey grinder that doesn't correspond to the setting or previous output.

I have a theory which may of cause be nonsense. When I remove the upper (stationary) burr assembly I've noticed the spinning burr has some vertical play. Could this burr be moving upward toward the top burr and effectively reducing the setting? Not sure why it would as it would be fighting the beans and gravity!

fyi the nut on the lower burr seems tight.

the 'play' is probably 2mm

any ideas?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As you mentioned the movement would be fighting the beans and gravity. Without measuring equipment it would be difficult to asses actual movement. Has it been taken apart ? =lower burr / spinner removed ? There is / should be a washer under the spinner which would reduce the free play. Check the washer is there and if it is add another one or change for a thicker one. Check it is NOT too tight.

The lower burr nut is a L/H thread. Wrap some tape around the burr and place a ring spanner over it, use a 10 mm spanner to undo the nut.


----------



## PeeJayBee (May 25, 2020)

Thanks 'El C'. I've never got further than taking the top burr off. Thanks for the left hand thread tip!

yeah, it would seem that it should sit low but I guess bits of beans could jam under the spinner wing things and cause them to ride up? Hmmm

I'll have a play...


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

PeeJayBee said:


> I'm getting way too fine grind from my ic2(?) standard happy donkey grinder that doesn't correspond to the setting or previous output.


 What do you mean? Is this a visual check of the grind size that is obviously much finer?


----------



## PeeJayBee (May 25, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> What do you mean? Is this a visual check of the grind size that is obviously much finer?


 No doubt, talc, non pressurised basket clogger! From a dialled in espresso grind. No adjustment. Very odd


----------

